# canister filter, bubbles issue



## monk21 (Dec 5, 2012)

So I got this new c-360 marineland canister and although I love it (silent, clear water, easy to use etc), every 2-3 minutes it blows a good amount of bubbles accompanied by noise. 

I searched online and I found that bubbles are cause by either leaking or air deposits in the filter. Unfortunately, neither makes sense to me.

If I have air in the tank, wouldn't it be gone now that it is almost a week of so often bubbles blowing? And if it was leaking (taking in air from a bad connection), wouldn't the bubbles be constant instead of ones every X minutes?

Thanks


----------



## Car2n (Jun 7, 2011)

Recheck the rubber seals. It's taking in air. There is the big main seal around the canister lid and there are small o-rings at the hose connection housing.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

when my canister starts to get clogged from not being cleaned it starts to put out air bubbles, but I assume that isn't the problem here. If this was a used filter, maybe the gasket needs to be replaced or there could be a small air leak in the hoses somewhere.


----------



## monk21 (Dec 5, 2012)

Car2n said:


> Recheck the rubber seals. It's taking in air. There is the big main seal around the canister lid and there are small o-rings at the hose connection housing.


and how do i check it? what would show me that they are faulty? I just opened it but everything was in place.

PS every time I tilt it a large amount of bubbles comes out


----------



## monk21 (Dec 5, 2012)

pyrrolin said:


> when my canister starts to get clogged from not being cleaned it starts to put out air bubbles, but I assume that isn't the problem here. If this was a used filter, maybe the gasket needs to be replaced or there could be a small air leak in the hoses somewhere.


It is a new one, from the store


----------



## Car2n (Jun 7, 2011)

What you described is exactly how it acts when the rubber seals are letting in air. And yes, the air gathers at the top and would release if you tip the canister. Get all the air out by tipping it almost completely sideways. If it still realeases air every few minutes then for sure you have a seal problem. I have two of these canisters and had to replace the gasket set on one because it was doing the very same thing.


----------



## monk21 (Dec 5, 2012)

tried to tilt it again and it started leaking. I am sure this is not normal


----------



## Car2n (Jun 7, 2011)

Make sure the large rubber seal is in the correct postion and you should not need excessive force to close the lid on.


----------



## monk21 (Dec 5, 2012)

Car2n said:


> Make sure the large rubber seal is in the correct postion and you should not need excessive force to close the lid on.


There is no much space for wrong position, is there? I mean it is where it was. where could it go?


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

if a brand new filter, could be defective. Might want to exchange it


----------



## monk21 (Dec 5, 2012)

pyrrolin said:


> if a brand new filter, could be defective. Might want to exchange it


that is surely a choice but you understand that I am a bit skeptical for HOW MANY items can be defective! i had problems this year with several! i may consider a fluval 406


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I think the gasket on my rena xp3 needs to be replaced. Typically how long should a gasket last?


----------

